# My Garage/ Workshop.



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Afternoon all,

As i like looking at peoples garages and workshops so much i thought i would do a thread on mine.

*Bit of history.*

My real obsession with cleaning and concours started on my Fiesta Mk6 but that was an outdoor show car(hard work), that lived outside from 2003 till 2006, when the Cosworth was on its way i needed somewhere to store it and my mate Chris was using a farm building @ £40 a month so i put mine there too, months past winter came and in the January of 2007 this happened CLICKY, which was a sad event for all involved even me that still had a car.

So for the next few months my car lived at my mates place who owned a garage, but access wasnt good so i was on the look for another place, a mate phoned one day to say he had found a nice place local and i went for a look and called the number.

On talking to the owner things didnt lok good, it was a big 1990s build grain store and he wanted rent out half of the building to one person to make things easier for him, at this point i walked away as i didnt want all that money round my neck and trying to find people to fill it to pay the rent, But in true farmer style he couldnt resist the money and we where call back another day to work out what was good for us, and for the next six months this place would be home.

Big bonus was the farmer was developing an old farm building across from the grain store in to until for cars and storage, well this suited me and my mate big time, we watched the transformation of this building until the day we both moved in and this is where i am now, very very very very happy.

*History over.*

So the main thing iv always wanted is a store area for he car and to work on it, but this area is now becoming my workshop to, im building a collection of tool from spanner, screw drivers right up to your bench drill, grinder and polisher(Which iv bought today Clarke 8" monster).

I will post pics soon i may pop down tonight and do some pics, watch this space.

CheeRS James. :thumb:


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

One quick picture i have knocking about but things have changed alot since this was taken.


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

bloody hell those cars looked mint, cant wait to see the new pics

just spotted pics above looks like a cracking space to work in


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Jesus that was terrible but its good to see its all worked out now look forward to seeing pictures of the new space
Edit looking good


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

Looks like you have a really good work space there :thumb:


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Cheers all,

Im glad to say that there is now shelving at the back of the garage cleaning up the side.

My mates going to exstend my workbench he built for me, its got 25mil marine ply for a top good hard surface.

The extention will be for fitting my Bench grinder and Pillar drill to.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: that barn collapsing thing was hilarious!! blessing in disguise if you ask me - got a few old Fords off the road at least!

Only joking, James (I had you there for a second - admit it, you were thinking 'what's he on about 'hilarious', that's not like him ).

In all seriousness, that must have been devastating for the owners and I can't even begin to imagine what it must have been like going to see the damage for the first time. And with your car being undamaged that must have been a very strange mix of sheer relief and a bit of guilt that everyone else's car was crushed but yours wasn't.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Real sad story to start with BUT will be an interesting post this one so not all bad now.

Why is it all men have to have posters on the wall in the space that the partner never goes. Sort of a tribal throwback to cave painting before women took a dislike



james_RScos said:


> One quick picture i have knocking about but things have changed alot since this was taken.


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

That barn collapse is horrendous!! Escy Cossy, Escort RST, Sapphy Cossy all under it when the roof collapsed?? Its like a nightmare for the Ford mentalists!!! Gutted for the guys whos cars were wrecked, but am glad for you that you have some place new to store the Saph. :thumb::thumb::thumb:

EDIT: Is that a poster of a Granada on the wall or a Sapphire??


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Pit Viper said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: that barn collapsing thing was hilarious!! blessing in disguise if you ask me - got a few old Fords off the road at least!
> 
> Only joking, James (I had you there for a second - admit it, you were thinking 'what's he on about 'hilarious', that's not like him ).
> 
> In all seriousness, that must have been devastating for the owners and I can't even begin to imagine what it must have been like going to see the damage for the first time. And with your car being undamaged that must have been a very strange mix of sheer relief and a bit of guilt that everyone else's car was crushed but yours wasn't.


Your a bugger, and yes my face was going red and my chin on the floor,,, dont know why i know you wouldn't say something like that.:thumb:

Cheers everyone,

We thought some of those car where irreplaceable, BUT they where all replaced with better examples and i mean better, amazing really.
Just to pick one of the cars as an example : The Cortina 1600e, my friend had owned that three months driven it a handfull of time when this happened, he had bought the car not long after a full concours resto.

*Needs a clean* 
Sapphire bud, cant believe you needed to ask LOL, but they are misstakable!!


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Thats what i thought, but it does look a bit Granada saloon esque from that angle.


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

*Update Time, Pics from this morning.*

Ok,

Popped down this morning to drop off some bits and bobs, so took the camera and did some quick pics.









View from the front, some old bit of junk under the blanket
My work bench on the right to be extended for new items i will show you in a mo, shelfing at the back done by my mate whos a shop fitter every nice work.









My Tool Chest(£20 bargin) and on top the tea/ coffee making area(very important).
Nice three tone jack a must have for lifting a car up and down IMO + wheel ramps, roller board for going under the car always saves your back and axle stands currently under the car.









My engineer cabinet, got this for free from work as they where throwing it out:doublesho has loads of containers inside for componets three different sizes not desided what im using this for yet.
TV and DVD player:thumb:









Got this yesterday from Machine Mart 8" bench grinder.

And to go with it

















This is for my Pillar Drill, its a cross vice so the item you are drilling is fixed firmly to the drill table and you have an up down left right movment for ajustment.









The New Drill, from an engineering friend free of charge, just cleaning it up and painting it white as i like white its clean, and if youve ever been to M Sport you know why im doing it.









Bit of the collection.









Random shot.

Thats all for now will update as things change, so that sould be this weekend.

:thumb:


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Loving the space you have there James!! Cool Flying Focus poster too! :thumb::thumb::thumb: Subscribed.


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Needs a clean said:


> Loving the space you have there James!! Cool Flying Focus poster too! :thumb::thumb::thumb: Subscribed.


That is one of the things you get when you attend the M Sport Tour.

Cheers James.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Some nice purchases there (and freebies you jammy sod! :lol

Anyway, 

What's under the cover? 

What's under the cover?

What's under the cover? :lol: :lol:

Only messing, I know it's the Grana...I mean Cossie  What are you doing with it, something underneath?


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Pit Viper said:


> Only messing, I know it's the Grana...I mean Cossie


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Pit Viper said:


> Some nice purchases there (and freebies you jammy sod! :lol
> 
> Anyway,
> 
> ...


Grana, wouldnt mind a V6 cosworth drift toy Mark LOL.

Just going to rub the front shocks down and hammerite them as i sprayed them last year but they have chipped so im not happy with them, Hammerite should sort it and stop the chipping, i hope.

Mark you only get if you ask, cheaky daft is the expression i think, they can only say no LOL.

:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

You seen the pics of _my_ old Granada Scorpio?

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=104253

Re: The shocks, are you removing them for painting or masking up and doing them in situ?


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Pit Viper said:


> You seen the pics of _my_ old Granada Scorpio?
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=104253
> 
> Re: The shocks, are you removing them for painting or masking up and doing them in situ?


In Situ dude, like you say masking up only the outside needs doing so should be an easy job as long as access to the rear is ok.

:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

What colour are you doing them - there's not a massive colour choice with Hammerite is there?

Oh, btw. noticed your car on this thread the other day:- (4th pic down on post #2)

http://passionford.com/forum/showthread.php?t=251692


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Pit Viper said:


> What colour are you doing them - there's not a massive colour choice with Hammerite is there?
> 
> Oh, btw. noticed your car on this thread the other day:- (4th pic down on post #2)
> 
> http://passionford.com/forum/showthread.php?t=251692


Im sure i picked up satin black mate.

Thanks for the pic think i remember looking at that one, not bad the old girl :lol:


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Nice place James.

wish I had such space


----------



## dito (Jan 20, 2009)

really nice garage fella..


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Jim W said:


> Nice place James.
> 
> wish I had such space


Well if your in the area mate pop in for a cupa you know your welcome.

:wave:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

the escos that was destroyed still lives.. sort of.. A guy I know bought quite a few parts of an escos that was destroyed in a barn so I presume that was it there was virtually no miles on it if it is the same car..


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Ronnie said:


> the escos that was destroyed still lives.. sort of.. A guy I know bought quite a few parts of an escos that was destroyed in a barn so I presume that was it there was virtually no miles on it if it is the same car..


Ronnie was it one of the two RS Turbos or the Escort Cosworth??


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

*UPDATE, Painting wall*

Hi All,

Just been out and got some paint for the WALL yes wall, im only aloud to paint the breeze block as the owner wants the origonal brick work left as is, and i can see where he's coming from.

So white for one wall shoud improve lighting.

the floor is sealed with some floor paint, but im going to give it a coat of this grey floor paint and it will look proper then.

Pics to come.


----------



## Rew (Sep 26, 2006)

I remember reading about this in rally news, a real shame. Greatspace to work though now fella.


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> You seen the pics of _my_ old Granada Scorpio?
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=104253


My Dad had a silver Granada Cosworth Sallon. It was the later model on an L plate.

Was a quality machine. First car I ever drove solo too! I think I was 12 or maybe 13 at the time!

Nice Garage space James.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

james_RScos said:


> Ronnie was it one of the two RS Turbos or the Escort Cosworth??


it was the Escort cosworth..


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Ronnie said:


> it was the Escort cosworth..


CheeRS Ronnie, You have PM.


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi James just popped in and seen this thread matey. Loving your Garage it looks a really nice place you have there. Have you done much to the Saph over the winter mate,?
I hope to see you around mate not been out or about not even been up to South Lincs since October. I must get out more. It wont be in the RS though she is in bits. Keep in touch James wont ya.


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Mr Shiny said:


> Hi James just popped in and seen this thread matey. Loving your Garage it looks a really nice place you have there. Have you done much to the Saph over the winter mate,?
> I hope to see you around mate not been out or about not even been up to South Lincs since October. I must get out more. It wont be in the RS though she is in bits. Keep in touch James wont ya.


Hey Paul/ Tom,

Not done much on the Sapph, repainting my front shocks thats about it.

Speak soon James.


----------



## predator (Apr 27, 2007)

That's a cool place you have there James.
Nice one:thumb:

Dave


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Got my self a vice one thursday will post pics soon.


----------



## kevgolfgti (Nov 13, 2007)

cracking work space that is real hard luck about the barn 

that bench grinder looks familiar :thumb: it takes ages to prime the cotton mop up it says that it polishes best when its shiney and black :thumb: just to give you a heads up on that you wont see the best results from the kit at the start


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

*Update time..........*

Hi All,

Been away for a bit working on other projects, was back in the workshop this weekend.

Had some new shelfs built by my mate Chris, iv moved all my detailing gear onto this shelf to keep it all in one place.

Vice is now fitted + 8" bench grinder.
Also knocked a tea area up.
And installed some new lights for the work bench.

Workshops looking cleaner and tidier.

Here's some pics enjoy.










New Shelfs all layed out.










New Tea making area.










Vice










Grinder with metal polishing kit on.










New lights on the work bench










Me Mum likes painting so had her down to start painting me breeze block wall, put me shells up bit arty










And put one of me cartoon car drawings up.










CheeRS James.

:thumb:


----------



## doc405 (Jan 17, 2008)

looking good chap:thumb:


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

you lucky bugger james :thumb:


----------



## Kaz (Apr 19, 2006)

James, long time no speak!

Loving your new garage, what a quality place to work!


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Kaz said:


> James, long time no speak!
> 
> Loving your new garage, what a quality place to work!


Hi Kaz,

My god yes it is a long time, hope your well.

Im at FITP this year if your going, iv organized a stand for the Nottingham RSOC


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

james_RScos said:


> Hi Kaz,
> 
> *Im god *yes it is a long time, hope your well.
> 
> Im at FITP this year if your going, iv organized a stand for the Nottingham RSOC


Are you now? Mighty high opinion you've got of yourself, meladdy :doublesho

Sorry, James - tried to resist it  , but just couldn't let that one go :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Pit Viper said:


> Are you now? Mighty high opinion you've got of yourself, meladdy :doublesho
> 
> Sorry, James - tried to resist it  , but just couldn't let that one go :lol: :lol: :lol:


Well spotted that man dont know where i was when i typed that LOL.:thumb:


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

bloomin nice work space mate and nice car :thumb:


----------

